# Fermax vs Fermaid-K



## geek (Mar 2, 2015)

I saw a 1lb bag of Fermax yeast nutrient at lhbs for like $9 but never tried it before.

Equal, better that fermaid k?


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 2, 2015)

I tried to find out but I do think fermax does not have the nitrogen aspect that fermaid k does and I think that is important.


----------



## richmke (Mar 2, 2015)

Fermax Yeast Nutrient:
diammonium phosphate (DAP),
dipotassium phosphate,
magnesium sulfate,
and autolyzed yeast

Fermaid® K
ammonia salts (DAP),
sterols,
unsaturated fatty acids,
key nutrients (magnesium sulfate, thiamin, folic acid, niacin, biotin, calcium pan*tothenate),
free amino acids (organic nitrogen derived from inactivated yeast),
and inactive yeast.

Seems like Fermaid has a few more nutrients than Fermax.

I believe the most important nutrient is DAP (which I believe is bad during rehydration). I'm guessing that kits have more than enough of the other stuff.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 2, 2015)

DAP is more like feeding candy to kids all day. I try to stay away from the stuff personally.

But it depends on what you're making..

Fermaid-K probably has the edge, but I haven't looked into Fermax


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 2, 2015)

except for kits, I will not ever ferment without fermaid and if I can use it in a kit, I would use it.


----------



## geek (Mar 2, 2015)

Deezil said:


> DAP is more like feeding candy to kids all day. I try to stay away from the stuff personally.
> 
> But it depends on what you're making..
> 
> Fermaid-K probably has the edge, but I haven't looked into Fermax



It seems like Fermaid-k also has DAP.
I always try using fermaid-k anyways.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 2, 2015)

Fermaid-K does contain DAP. Fermaid-O does not, but it wasn't in the comparison so I didn't go down that road.


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 3, 2015)

Honestly, my favorite feature about fermaid products is that they tell you what is in their products so you can calculate yourself how much you need to add. ( important for mead).. However, I would not be able to tell you which is better on a side by side fermaidK vs Fermax.. However, I would tend to lean towards fermaidK out of a biased gut feeling.


----------

